# Cheaper Learning Tower alternative?



## tankgirl73 (Jun 10, 2007)

Okay. I'd always thought the Learning Tower was cute, but rather extravagant and not really necessary.

Then DD turned 21mo and really loves to 'help' with EVERYTHING. She clears the dishwasher and knows where everything goes (better than daddy does







)... and she can help me with cooking by pouring ingredients and stirring. Plus, I've been reading about Montessori's philosophies for preschoolers and it makes a lot of sense, I'm referring here specifically to the stuff about learning to do household-y stuff, self-care, practical activities. She LOVES it.

So right now she's just perched on a kitchen chair with me hovering close by lol... we'd love something safer... oh hey, I realize, THAT's the usefullness of the Learning Tower lol...









But they're just so gosh darn expensive. We can't afford it. Anyone know of a more affordable alternative? One made in Canada would be ESPECIALLY nice... heh... or just a way to make the kitchen-chair idea safer?


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

We use a step stool.


----------



## St. Margaret (May 19, 2006)

There's one called the Kitchen Helper that I finally put on DD's Amazon wishlist. It's still like $100 and the reviews are varied online. I'm patiently waiting for DD to be big/careful enough for a stepstool (she's only 16mo but LOOOOOVES to be with Mama ALL DAY) or for someone to be generous at Christmas!


----------



## elmh23 (Jul 1, 2004)

We use a chair. The Learning Tower looke more dangerous to me because I know my son would climb and hang off it in a very unsafe manor where as with a chair there's only one place to hang and you learn pretty quickly that's not a good idea when you fall backwards.


----------



## cera (Dec 6, 2006)

We have a step stool with extra large steps
see here

I tried using a chair but the ones we have just weren't doing the trick, they just weren't safe enough and kept sliding too much. When I put ds at the sink to play sometimes it does slide so I put a large towel on the floor under it. It stops the stool from sliding and helps sop up all the water. It only cost $20 and I am extremely happy I went with it instead of the learning tower.


----------



## meggles (Mar 9, 2004)

Step stool here, too. My dd is 20 months and a good climber. I do stand right next to her the whole time, though.


----------



## Norasmomma (Feb 26, 2008)

Chair here-those learning towers are waaaayyyy over priced(I know safety shouldn't have a price, but those are out of my budget), wood doesn't cost that much. I'm thinking about getting a really nice hand made step stool by the little old man who made my DD's table and chairs-he has these great ones that convert to a little chair and his stuff is sturdy and inexpensive.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

We bought a wooden step stool from Ikea for $25. Its the perfect height for ds and his helping.


----------



## pghgranola (Jun 22, 2007)

we actually made our own "learning tower."

not from scratch, either. we recycled another piece of furniture.









we took a 3-tiered wooden stand (SUPER sturdy) and cut out a large rectangular shape on the top tier. the cut did not affect the integrity of the wood.

so, now the top tier is "open." if that makes sense. dd stands on the middle tier. and the bottom tier? well, it just holds junk, when not in use. LOL

voila...instant "learning tower."

i'm sure when she gets bigger, we can look into a step stool of some sort. but for now (she's 2) this works perfectly.


----------



## Cujobunny (Aug 16, 2006)

We always used a chair too, without issue.


----------



## dawncayden (Jan 24, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *pghgranola* 
we actually made our own "learning tower."

not from scratch, either. we recycled another piece of furniture.









we took a 3-tiered wooden stand (SUPER sturdy) and cut out a large rectangular shape on the top tier. the cut did not affect the integrity of the wood.

so, now the top tier is "open." if that makes sense. dd stands on the middle tier. and the bottom tier? well, it just holds junk, when not in use. LOL

voila...instant "learning tower."

i'm sure when she gets bigger, we can look into a step stool of some sort. but for now (she's 2) this works perfectly.

I'd love to see a pic of this


----------



## Paeta16 (Jul 24, 2007)

Those learning towers are massive. I have no room for that in my tiny kitchen! LOL

Ditto the larger steps step stool.


----------



## pghgranola (Jun 22, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *dawncayden* 
I'd love to see a pic of this









i'll send you some pics with dd standing in it.


----------

